# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Hi all

## rjuarbe

Rob Juarbe

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Rob, 
Thanks for saying hello. 
I googled up a picture. That you climbing around on that teeny tiny little sculpture? 
Pic and text from the link at the bottom of the post.

**************************************************  *******************
Rob Juarbe.jpg"From inside the sculpture, art preparator Rob Juarbe fastens a strap around the giant steel sculpture "Diamond-I of III" by artist Antoni Milkowski which has been on the front lawn of the Albright-Knox Art Gallery since it was created in 1967, as crews use a crane to remove the 4,200-pound artwork on Monday morning, May 9, 2011. The gallery is opening the space up to make room for an even larger installation this summer." 





http://galleries.buffalonews.com/pho...22.txt&item=11

----------


## Paul Brewin

Welcome to the board, Rob! I work with two Buffalo natives and am in a band with another; nice guys all.

----------


## rjuarbe

> Welcome to the board, Rob! I work with two Buffalo natives and am in a band with another; nice guys all.


Thanks. Yes, that is me. 

I never knew the photo ran.

Buffalo natives are everywhere. What band?

----------


## Paul Brewin

It's a little local country band you wouldn't know outside of a 10 mile radius of San Diego, El Monte Slim.

Looks like you are posting fine, got your message that you had issues with replying. You are using the quote feature, maybe that's what's confusing things (?)

Cheers!

----------


## rjuarbe

I am no longer at the Albright Knox and I am proud of it! Great place to visit, not to work. I'm back home in New York City.

----------


## Sonicera1

> I am no longer at the Albright Knox and I am proud of it! Great place to visit, not to work. I'm back home in New York City.


Interesting, I worked there for 8 years and yes it was a horrible place to work but what a great collection. Managed to handle all sorts of important works ( the Gaughan paintings were a treat to deal with) Glad to hear you survived the experience. I am now at a nice museum in New Jersey that while is busy does not  have the hectic work schedule that the Albright/Knox had.

----------

